# Feta – Dec 2008 to May 2, 2011…last of the Cheeses :/



## lilspaz68

Feta is the last of my 4 London Cheese girls, and has gone on to be with her sisters Quark, Gruyere and Havarti. They were rescues from a terrible situation of someone breeding and not separating fast enough. She was the Other Spooky one. She was barely touchable for most of her life. She liked other rats but would prefer I touch her as little as possible. Of course like a lot of oldies, they decide you are okay later in life, and then better than okay, and start seeking you out for cuddles and sleepy time against your warm body. Feta was healthy for the most part unlike her sisters, who had issues with respiratory, but in her last month, she started popping up tumours like flowers in spring. The worst one was on her back/hip but there wasn’t any point to thinking of removal. It never hurt her, so that is a blessing. I have been watching her lately for any signs she was tired, and she never gave them. Yesterday we had a lovely long combined Out time with my overnighters (less rude Kelly) and the Geriatrics…it was Cuddle at First Sight  Feta adored Jill, and Hope, and Jill reciprocated by licking her and sleeping on her. I found her quietly gone at the front of the cage this morning, no struggles, she just lay down and stopped. I am so glad we had that last wonderful Sunday together.

Feta arrives








On the left









The Cheeses joined the Baby Swarm (Sweetie and her girls, plus any honorary Sugah’s).
I bet she was one of the Cheeses who thought she could take on Marley...hahahaha
































Feta loved the hanging basket and was often found there sleeping









The Cheeses were split up due to temperament of their cagemates but were reunited after Quark passed young and boy were they a happy group of girls 









Feta last month…normally I don’t get pics of her, since she hits the floor running, and I only see her when it’s time to put her back LOL









Her last night with Hope and Jill, then Hansel, Hope and Jill. :heart:

















She had a good life with no regrets I am sure.


----------



## HuncaMunca

So sorry about your loss. I'm certain any rat that had the luck of living with you would live out their lives being more than happy. You do so much for them, and I personally think you should be made the patron saint of rats!

And the picture of her in the hammock with her sisters is beyond cute. 
RIP Feta.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook

I am so sorry for your loss lilspaz. Feta was a beautiful girl. She was very lucky to have you as her mum.

Thank you for all of you help with my babies, I agree with HuncaMunca, you *should* be made patron saint of rats!


----------



## Kiko

Shelagh! Patron Saint of rats!


----------



## renegaderob18

Sorry to hear of your lose. Sounds like Feta had a great home and was well loved.


----------



## Lou

RIP Feta, go find more cheese over the bridge!


----------



## Kiko

I posted before. But i'll post again with real regards <3

RIP Feta play hard at the bridge. <3


----------

